# 2 horses die in paddock at Newbury



## Double_choc_lab (12 February 2011)

Also in NL.  2 horses died in the paddock at Newbury just before the 1st race.  Believed to be heart attacks - both at same point of paddock and within seconds of one another.  At moment Newbury thinking it could be electrical problem in the ground as lad and jockey said they got shocks of horses when they were down.  Paddock now closed and they're using the pre parade ring.


----------



## JessandCharlie (12 February 2011)

It's being speculated that it was electrocution. Tragic, RIP 

J&C


----------



## Trinity Fox (12 February 2011)

I am just watching this how awful for all involved.


----------



## nicky_jakey (12 February 2011)

Just turned the racing on a few minutes ago & can't believe it. It seems neither can the commentators.
I understand the vets are checking all the other runners & doing post mortems ASAP.
RIP as I assume is a tragic accident


----------



## Double_choc_lab (12 February 2011)

Having gone ahead and run the 1st race they've now abandoned racing for the day before the 2nd


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (12 February 2011)

Racing has now been ABANDONED at Newbury until the cause is fully known


----------



## Nickijem (12 February 2011)

I have just switched the tv on to hear this on Channel 4 racing.  How awful - what a tragedy. I hope they get to the bottom of it soon.
The meeting at Newbury has now been abandoned.


----------



## caramel (12 February 2011)

has been reported that runners from the 1st race have burn marks around the mouth. Also when bridle were taken off Marching song there were electric shocks. RIP x


----------



## millhouse (12 February 2011)

I've seen it.  It's awful.  Rest in peace poor, poor horses.


----------



## kellsbells (12 February 2011)

So so sad, my parents live next door to Andy Turnell and have 2 horses in his yard. Condolences to all those who have a connection to the horses.

It is being speculated as electrocution. Those removing tack from the deceased horses reported getting a sort of shock, and there have been reports of other horses not seriously affected having slight scorch marks under any metal that was touching them.

We will have to wait and see what the investigation says. Particular condolences to JP McManus who lost one horse, and had 2 others seriously affected.


----------



## MHOL (12 February 2011)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3408299/Electrocuted-horses-stop-race.html

This is the video, don't watch if you get upset, very tragic, RIP Poor Horses


----------



## applecart14 (12 February 2011)

MHOL said:



http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3408299/Electrocuted-horses-stop-race.html

This is the video, don't watch if you get upset, very tragic, RIP Poor Horses
		
Click to expand...

Gosh that was interesting but sad watching.  Thank you.

If the horses were electrocuted which seems like the logical explanation then heads will be rolling.  How very sad.


----------



## scotlass (12 February 2011)

The unfolding events were horrific.   The Channel 4 commentators seemed almost lost for words.  Thought John Francome described very eloquently and calmly the possible theory of electrocution, in that although horses are unable to withstand electric shocks to the same extent as humans, not just because of metal shoes, bits, etc, that also because their back and front feet are 4-5 feet apart, they absorb not only the initial shock of what they stand on, but also the aftershock that is going through the ground several feet away.

As electrocution is the main suspect at the moment, pending further enquiries, there are reports of handlers, vets, etc getting shocks off the four horses involved as they tried to tend to them and take the tack off, and a couple of the horses who did survive have burn marks around their mouths where their bits were.

Sadly, as the two course vets interviewed stated, a PM may never get to the bottom of what happened to the two horses, just merely able to rule out what didn't.

Very sad day for racing, and my thoughts go out to all the connections of the horses involved and also to those at the racecourse, who have the harrowing task of establshing what happened and preventing any similar incident happening again.


----------



## lily1 (12 February 2011)

RIP Fenix Two & Marching Song
2 promising young horses whose lives tragically ended today, condolences to the owners, trainers and all their connections.
Also I hope the other injured horses make a speedy recovery xx


----------



## caramel (12 February 2011)

It has been suggested (on twitter so don't know how reliable) that Marching song, Fenix two and Kid cassidy were wearing steel shoes...


----------



## kerilli (12 February 2011)

well, they'd have had either aluminium racing plates (which i'd suspect) or steel shoes (much less likely imho) but afaik both conduct electricity...


----------



## B_2_B (12 February 2011)

I don't think the metal the shoes were made of would have made too much difference.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (12 February 2011)

RIP
sad losses 
K x


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (12 February 2011)

I've just seen it on Sky news. Tragic


----------



## RuthnMeg (12 February 2011)

Very sad news.
The racecourse have given a statement saying that both horses were wearing steel shoes, the only 2 in the race that were. Southern electric have been investigating, and claim there is a cable under the parade ring, one that has been there for 30 years since the stand was built. Whether this is damaged or not, I don't know, but the chances seem likely after the grass was 'airated' ?? during the week.
Poor things, and all the connections. Also, all the members of public watching, as it is something no person wants to see.


----------



## kerilli (12 February 2011)

steel's a much better conductor than aluminium, iirc. utterly tragic. makes me wonder how long the problem might have been there, but maybe a steel-shod horse wasn't led over that area...


----------



## CalllyH (12 February 2011)

kerilli I just clicked on this as saw you had posted and thought you would have an insightful comment on it. 

very very sad for all involved - cant get my head round it though at all


----------



## Leaf (12 February 2011)

RuthnMeg said:



			Very sad news.
The racecourse have given a statement saying that both horses were wearing steel shoes, 

were they ali/steel mix or just steel? as if just steel that is most peculiar.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## RuthnMeg (12 February 2011)

jockmaster said:





RuthnMeg said:



			Very sad news.
The racecourse have given a statement saying that both horses were wearing steel shoes, 

were they ali/steel mix or just steel? as if just steel that is most peculiar.
		
Click to expand...

Thats what they said, just steel, as in not a racing plate.
I went to Newbury Racecourse site, read some info and listened to a statement.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## paulineh (12 February 2011)

I was at Newbury today (I work in the Jockey Hospital) and was at ring side when this incident happened.

Very sad for all concerned with the horses.


----------



## B_2_B (12 February 2011)

Yep, this is quite a good article for information http://www.newburytoday.co.uk/news/Article.aspx?articleID=15913


----------



## teapot (12 February 2011)

Corneilus from the BBC has said on his twitter that extensive excavations are taking place in the paddock at the moment...


----------



## B_2_B (12 February 2011)

Suppose that's the only way to get to the cable, I do hope the people carrying out the investigating do so safely.


----------



## brighteyes (13 February 2011)

So it's just me who thinks that the life of a racehorse is precarious generally. Yes, today was literally a shocking occurrence, but nothing like as awful as the end to probably the majority of racehorses, but especially the failed ones... Their end, to me, is far more upsetting and outrageous.


----------



## paulineh (13 February 2011)

brighteyes said:



			So it's just me who thinks that the life of a racehorse is precarious generally. Yes, today was literally a shocking occurrence, but nothing like as awful as the end to probably the majority of racehorses, but especially the failed ones... Their end, to me, is far more upsetting and outrageous.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the above

To loss a horse in such circumstances as that at Newbury yesterday is very sad. At least those horses died quickly unlike an accident (Broken neck, back or leg) on the course, while the vets make a decision, they are in pain. 

As I left the race course last night the Southern Electricity Board were digging up the parade ring.


----------



## perfect11s (13 February 2011)

brighteyes said:



			So it's just me who thinks that the life of a racehorse is precarious generally. Yes, today was literally a shocking occurrence, but nothing like as awful as the end to probably the majority of racehorses, but especially the failed ones... Their end, to me, is far more upsetting and outrageous.
		
Click to expand...

 Sadly true in some cases however I have some friends  who breed and race and all there horses get the best life possible and most are found jobs and loving homes after or if their racing career isnt a success,  importantly they try to make the best of the limited number they breed ...so its not all bad.


----------



## teagreen (13 February 2011)

Oh be quiet with the anti-racing cr*p, this thread isnt about that, it's about a tragic accident, doesn't matter where it happened, if it had happened on a street you wouldn't have said "Well, that's sad, but isn't it sadder than people continue riding on the roads with all those risks and the amount of horses who meet slow deaths after being hit by cars"? No, you wouldn't, you'd have shut up and agreed it was very sad. If you want to moan, yet again, about how awful it is that people race horses then go start another thread. And, FYI, a horse who breaks and neck or back will die immediately in most cases, and those who suffer a bad injury will be put down immediately. They do not hang about if a horse is in pain, believe it or not, those involved in racing are not sadistic monsters, horses are their number one priority.

I am shocked at what happened yesterday, apparently it was a horrific thing to witness and I'm sorry that those horses met that death, and that so many members of the public saw and heard it. Just a tragic accident. RIP horses.


----------



## Alec Swan (13 February 2011)

I actually missed the event itself,  but that was because I was out of the room.  I did see the re-run,  when my OH called me in.  Did the cameras stay on the horses up until their demise?

What I don't understand,  is that whilst one of them lost the temporary use of its back end,  they seemed to regain their feet.  I would have thought that if a horse had a shock,  and enough to kill it,  then it would have gone virtually straight down,  on the floor.  How come they seemed to regain their composure,  only to die afterwards?

The other point is that it seemed that it was only when the grooms,  or vets,  touched the animals,  that they felt any sort of shock,  and even then it must have been minimal,  because according to one of the vets interviewed,  one of the grooms tried to hold one of the stricken horses down.  He wouldn't have been able to do that with a serious belt,  I wouldn't have thought.

All very strange,  and sickening for those who were present.  A sad day for everyone concerned,  but how well the officials at Newbury conducted themselves.  

Alec.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (13 February 2011)

To answer Alec, a human can display this as well, the initial shock send the heart in arythmia (sp?) whioch in some cases can be instantly fatal and in others can linger for minutes before the heart shuts down.

This is why some people survive a heart attwck and others dont.

Please give the anti-racing a rest please, this happened to occur at a race meet but it could have easily bee a BD/BA meet when a horse was in a warm up ring with leccy underneath. Have some respect.

RIP horses such a shame to happen in any circumstance


----------



## paulineh (13 February 2011)

teagreen

I will not go on about what happens on course BUT have you yourself been there with a horse that has fallen at a fence. IF not please keep quiet.

The horses that died yesterday did in a very very short time.


----------



## glenruby (13 February 2011)

Paulineh - please start another thread if you want to discuss the good and bad of racing. Not here. I HAVE been with a horse that was PTS on course - a horrible experience for the owner and lad but it was dealt with quickly and efficiently by course staff and vets. There was no undue suffering. If the same had happened while the horse was turned out in the field, the suffering would have been far far worse. No adrenaline and no vets on standby - I know which Id prefer.


----------



## Rowreach (13 February 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			What I don't understand,  is that whilst one of them lost the temporary use of its back end,  they seemed to regain their feet.  I would have thought that if a horse had a shock,  and enough to kill it,  then it would have gone virtually straight down,  on the floor.  How come they seemed to regain their composure,  only to die afterwards?
.
		
Click to expand...

Adrenalin.  I've seen a horse collapse with a heart attack, then regain his feet and gallop down a hill before dying  

And I have been sitting on my horse waiting to go xc when he received a massive shock from an electric cable hidden in wet grass, fortunately not massive enough to kill him, and I felt nothing at all.

It's quite common these days for horses to race in steel shoes and not have plates fitted every time they race.


----------



## paulineh (13 February 2011)

glenruby said:



			Paulineh - please start another thread if you want to discuss the good and bad of racing. Not here. I HAVE been with a horse that was PTS on course - a horrible experience for the owner and lad but it was dealt with quickly and efficiently by course staff and vets. There was no undue suffering. If the same had happened while the horse was turned out in the field, the suffering would have been far far worse. No adrenaline and no vets on standby - I know which Id prefer.
		
Click to expand...


I have no intention of starting another thread.

i work at the races and was there yesterday and saw what happened and are out on course many times dealing with fallers.

My reply was in response to what has been said already.


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (13 February 2011)

... nothing like as awful as the end to probably the majority of racehorses, but especially the failed ones... Their end, to me, is far more upsetting and outrageous.
		
Click to expand...

Because nowhere else do horses get hurt or die, never in the field, out on the roads, or in their stables.  Never happens, ever.  Only on the racecourse....

(And I took the name off the quoted post because I'm not having a go at the poster, just the sentiment, I get sick of hearing about how cruel racing is, as though no other horse in the world ever died or was injured)


----------



## brighteyes (13 February 2011)

Ah, you see, nobody is reading my post as it was intended.  

Utterly dreadful for this to happen.  No two ways about it, and upsetting to see two beautiful, fit, well-cared for animals lose their lives in surroundings where sudden death is unexpected and very disturbing for all to see.  Yes, definitely.  No argument from me.

But why the outrage?  Chances are that had either, or both, of these horses come unplaced and started their downward spiral, their untimely demise is almost as certain. 

I have no issue with responsible breeding and training.  I have a friend whose son does just that.  If a horse dies in the field, having a jolly hoon, racing over jumps and falls and has its medical needs promptly met, or has a heart attack under any other circumstances where the horse is cooperating and having fun - no problem at all. 

I truly hope their suffering was minimal and am certain the cause will be investigated thoroughly there and everywhere else where this might possibly occur.  And that's all to the good.

Just wish the nation would say a silent prayer in acknowledgement of those racehorses whose deaths have no other reason except that they weren't good enough. 

As an aside, I attended a human first aid course but focussing specifically on equine related accidents and one of them was accidental electrocution (death by electric current) of the horse.  It has been known to happen beneath 'faulty' electricity pylons in fields and on roads, with the rider being completely unaware of anything untoward.  The horse (apparently) feels the current and may begin behaving very erratically for no apparent reason, before crashing to the ground.  I would imagine in a similar way to how they sometimes behave when experiencing a heart attack?


----------



## teagreen (13 February 2011)

paulineh said:



			teagreen

I will not go on about what happens on course BUT have you yourself been there with a horse that has fallen at a fence. IF not please keep quiet.

The horses that died yesterday did in a very very short time.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I have, many times over the years so no, I won't be quiet thank you. Maybe they do it differently up at the Northern tracks I've been involved with, but whenever a horse has been injured it has been caught as swiftly as possible and immediately restrained - help is on the way by then because everyone has seen what has happened. In the case of obvious, catastrohpic injuries, the horse is immediately PTS. Ok, so a broken leg doesn't cause instant death like being electrocuted, but the horses are put out of pain as soon as possible. I have sadly seen some thoroughly distressing things during my time with racing, but they've always been dealt with as quickly as possible.

Even more distressing are the few times I've seen similar terrible injuries occur at non-racing events where this is no vet provision. At least in racing it is quick, or if they are hurt but can be saved, they are given excellent vet treatment on the spot.

Brighteyes, I do see what you're saying, but I don't think it's appropriate on this thread and not confined to the racing industry - I also have an involvement in welsh ponies and the cruelty that goes on within this industry through overbreeding is just awful, hundreds of foals being churned out for no purpose and who will meet a grim fate. Same in several areas of the equine industry, as I'm sure you well know. So it's not just racing, and I hate people banging on about how rubbish racing is and giving it a bad press. The owner of one of the horses yesterday was in tears because he loved the horse so much.


----------



## teagreen (13 February 2011)

Brighteyes, did you just get an email read out on ATR? I swear what they just read out what exactly what you've just said here


----------



## Fairynuff (13 February 2011)

glenruby said:



			Paulineh - please start another thread if you want to discuss the good and bad of racing. Not here. I HAVE been with a horse that was PTS on course - a horrible experience for the owner and lad but it was dealt with quickly and efficiently by course staff and vets. There was no undue suffering. If the same had happened while the horse was turned out in the field, the suffering would have been far far worse. No adrenaline and no vets on standby - I know which Id prefer.
		
Click to expand...


you're wasting your typing time on PaulineH. She's seen it all, done it all and much better than most of us...didn't you know?


----------



## Double_choc_lab (13 February 2011)

paulineh said:



			I agree with the above

To loss a horse in such circumstances as that at Newbury yesterday is very sad. At least those horses died quickly unlike an accident (Broken neck, back or leg) on the course, while the vets make a decision, they are in pain. 

As I left the race course last night the Southern Electricity Board were digging up the parade ring.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if you are in the right job if you believe that racing  is cruel.  perhaps you have witnessed some terrible accidents but generally those that require PTS are dealt with very quickly expecially when you compare them to "pet" horses who have to wait for a vet to be called and drive to yard/scene of accident.

Yesterday was a pure accident and I intended to just pass on the news with this thread and not jump onto the bandwagon of the ethics of racing.


----------



## paulineh (13 February 2011)

Fairynuff

I do not know it all and I see you and your mate have not been around for a while.

Double_choc_lab

I really do think that you should read carefully before making such statements. At no stage did I say that racing was cruel I only stated that the 2 horses that died in front of me yesterday died quickly without a vet having to make the decision. It was awful for every one that witnessed it.

When I horse falls be it national hunt or flat I care that the horses are alright.  

Maybe when you and Fairynuff have had a little more experience of life you may know a little more than you do.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (13 February 2011)

brighteyes said:



			So it's just me who thinks that the life of a racehorse is precarious generally. Yes, today was literally a shocking occurrence, but nothing like as awful as the end to probably the majority of racehorses, but especially the failed ones... *Their end, to me, is far more upsetting and outrageous.*

Click to expand...



PaulineH - this was the quote you agreed with.  You know my experience of life do you - how interesting.  Have you policed the inner city for several years and have oveer 50 years general "life" experience - hmm.  

I unfortunately have seen horses have fatal accidents/falls and I know where I would prefer them to be if the inevitable happens - on the track with a vet in attendance.

I do wonder if the jockeys you treat know that you feel their mounts ends are outrageous.


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 February 2011)

glenruby said:



			Paulineh - please start another thread if you want to discuss the good and bad of racing. Not here. I HAVE been with a horse that was PTS on course - a horrible experience for the owner and lad but it was dealt with quickly and efficiently by course staff and vets. There was no undue suffering. If the same had happened while the horse was turned out in the field, the suffering would have been far far worse. No adrenaline and no vets on standby - I know which Id prefer.
		
Click to expand...

Don't want to prolong the good and bad of racing aspect but just to say a friends mare who was grazing with us decided to jump a hedge and didn't make it.  She broke her neck and heaven knows how long she lay there until she was found, it could have been up to 3 hours.   Doesn't even compare with the quick end horses have that are pts on course.


----------



## paulineh (13 February 2011)

As this has now got out of hand i think we should go back to the title about the horses that died yesterday.

As for life YES I have had plenty of it well over 50 years. Seeing the good and bad sides of death. 

I do believe that many ex race horses end their days in some back field not being cared for because they have out lived their useful life.

This also happens to the ordinary horse or pony passed on and on because people can not be bothered to allow them to live their lines out in peace.

As usual reading something and then reading it differently to what is written.


----------



## brighteyes (13 February 2011)

teagreen said:



			Brighteyes, did you just get an email read out on ATR? I swear what they just read out what exactly what you've just said here 

Click to expand...

No - what's ATR? 

And in response to the poster who said the owner was in tears, why should they not have been?  My words should not detract from the undisputed tragedy of what happened in full view of many thousands.  I just find the coverage and hoo haa ironic.


----------



## brighteyes (13 February 2011)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Originally Posted by *brighteyes *
So it's just me who thinks that the life of a racehorse is precarious generally. Yes, today was literally a shocking occurrence, but nothing like as awful as the end to probably the majority of racehorses, but especially the failed ones... *Their end, to me, is far more upsetting and outrageous.*

PaulineH - this was the quote you agreed with.  You know my experience of life do you - how interesting.  Have you policed the inner city for several years and have oveer 50 years general "life" experience - hmm.  

I unfortunately have seen horses have fatal accidents/falls and I know where I would prefer them to be if the inevitable happens - on the track with a vet in attendance.

I do wonder if the jockeys you treat know that you feel their mounts ends are outrageous.
		
Click to expand...



Eh?  I don't get this - Paulineh isn't talking about the same thing as I am.  For the record, I don't think racing is at all cruel and those who race successfully live an enviable life whilst they are doing so. Those injured in the course of that 'life' are also attended with unrivalled care and professionalism IMO/E and possibly more so than our everyday horses.


----------



## Daffodil (13 February 2011)

One thought that has occurred to me is that thank God no jockeys had already been legged up or this whole tragedy could have been even more awful than it was.


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (13 February 2011)

Paulineh:

There are risks involved in any equestrian sport, and any other sport for that matter. You take those risks as part of your sport.

If I was galloping a horse at full speed, over fences, then I would see the risk of it or me, falling and dying, as an acceptable risk.

However, you do not expect a horse to be electrocuted while strolling around in the relative safety of a parade ring, and that is why people are so horrified that this happened.

If a Formula 1 driver died of electrocution while in the pit having a team chat before the start of a race, I wouldn't dream of saying that it could have been much worse had he crashed and died on the racetrack.

That theoretical driver should have been safe in the pits, like those horses should have been safe in the parade ring.
It could have so easily been a child that was killed yesterday, and while I am saddened at the nature of the horses deaths, I am more concerned that it should never have happened at all.


----------



## B_2_B (13 February 2011)

I agree with everything Dubs just said.

They've taken part of the cable out to examine it http://www.racingpost.com/news/horse-racing/md-stephen-higgins-electric-cable-removed-from-newbury-paddock/818672/top/


----------



## KarynK (13 February 2011)

ATR = At the Races a pay to view racing channel

This is a really bad accident that should not have happened, will be interesting to read the investigation report on this,  but apparently this is not as rare an occurrence as we would like, I am told by someone who knows about these things that sometimes this happens with underground cables that are damaged, vary scary stuff as there are a lot of them around these days right under our feet! 

Re the Racing is cruel cry, if there was no racing these horses would not have been born in the first place, yes there is wastage and yes some end up in totally the wrong hands after their racing days, but so do horses from other breeds and these horses do not usually see cruel treatment or neglect until they leave racing, what does that say about some in the general horse owning population!  

You don't see the carcasses of TB foals dumped by the road or looking like a barely walking skeleton, nor do you see horses from the general horse population retrained and virtually given away to good homes!!!


----------



## paulineh (13 February 2011)

Statement from the "Racing Post" http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...able-removed-from-newbury-paddock/818672/top/


----------



## Alec Swan (13 February 2011)

B_2_B said:



			I agree with everything Dubs just said.
		
Click to expand...

.......and so do I,  for just this once!! 

For those who would attempt to offer their credentials and experience,  this thread,  as others have said,  has sod all to to with those who would promote themselves,  it was offered as the thought provoking question,  "How,  on earth,  could this happen?"  A desperately sad event.  Nothing more,  or less.

Alec.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (13 February 2011)

paulineh said:



			As this has now got out of hand i think we should go back to the title about the horses that died yesterday.

As for life YES I have had plenty of it well over 50 years. Seeing the good and bad sides of death. 

I do believe that many ex race horses end their days in some back field not being cared for because they have out lived their useful life.

This also happens to the ordinary horse or pony passed on and on because people can not be bothered to allow them to live their lines out in peace.

As usual reading something and then reading it differently to what is written.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I read (and I am no-ones mate BTW) it was you and a few others who took it into the anti racing debate.

Poor horses I was watching the footage today and I have to say I cried.


----------



## Fairynuff (13 February 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			.......and so do I,  for just this once!! 

For those who would attempt to offer their credentials and experience,  this thread,  as others have said,  has sod all to to with those who would promote themselves,  it was offered as the thought provoking question,  "How,  on earth,  could this happen?"  A desperately sad event.  Nothing more,  or less.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

It happened because it did. Through mistakes and tragedies lessons are learned and solutions are found and applied. I feel so sorry far ALL concerned and all who witnessed it. My heart goes out to the lasses and lads who lost their charge and to the owners who have just lost their dream.


----------



## silu (13 February 2011)

Yesterday was indeed a very black day for racing and all those connected with the horses that died and were affected at Newbury. A bad day too at Leopordstown and Warwick. I feel saddened for the horses and those that cared for them.

I have read through all the posts and 1 other person mentioned that this terrible accident should perhaps be a wakeup call to the organisers of other horse events. I have been to many BE events where I have seen what look to me like electric cables above ground. At the big 3 day events it is much worse due to the number of trade stands. Horses do get loose and with studs in  I have often wondered how there hasn't been a similar accident. Let's hope every care will be taken in the future.

To those who are so anti racing, yes, the sport can be cruel to horses but then what disapline isn't when uncaring owners/riders are involved? I've seen serious abuse at dressage,eventing, showjumping , Pony Club, showing, carriage driving, you name it. Is it not just a cruel for the "happy hacker brigade" to over feed and under exercise their horses resulting in lamanitis? or horses spending most of their lives in stables doing nothing because their owners have overhorsed themselves and are too scared to ride them? I sold a good but tricky horse to some idiot of a woman who proudly told me she had her AI. She couldn't ride 1 side of the horse but bought it anyway despite me suggesting it was unwise, but oh she had her AI and I didn't!!!!!. I discovered 6 months on it was at a dealers yard a bag of bones. She'd obviously just turned it into a field in the winter and left it. "He who is without sin .....". ALL horse owners need to take a good look at themselves and honestly think just how good a life we give our own horses before vilifying all horse racing.


----------



## pastie2 (13 February 2011)

silu said:



			Yesterday was indeed a very black day for racing and all those connected with the horses that died and were affected at Newbury. A bad day too at Leopordstown and Warwick. I feel saddened for the horses and those that cared for them.

I have read through all the posts and 1 other person mentioned that this terrible accident should perhaps be a wakeup call to the organisers of other horse events. I have been to many BE events where I have seen what look to me like electric cables above ground. At the big 3 day events it is much worse due to the number of trade stands. Horses do get loose and with studs in  I have often wondered how there hasn't been a similar accident. Let's hope every care will be taken in the future.

To those who are so anti racing, yes, the sport can be cruel to horses but then what disapline isn't when uncaring owners/riders are involved? I've seen serious abuse at dressage,eventing, showjumping , Pony Club, showing, carriage driving, you name it. Is it not just a cruel for the "happy hacker brigade" to over feed and under exercise their horses resulting in lamanitis? or horses spending most of their lives in stables doing nothing because their owners have overhorsed themselves and are too scared to ride them? I sold a good but tricky horse to some idiot of a woman who proudly told me she had her AI. She couldn't ride 1 side of the horse but bought it anyway despite me suggesting it was unwise, but oh she had her AI and I didn't!!!!!. I discovered 6 months on it was at a dealers yard a bag of bones. She'd obviously just turned it into a field in the winter and left it. "He who is without sin .....". ALL horse owners need to take a good look at themselves and honestly think just how good a life we give our own horses before vilifying all horse racing.
		
Click to expand...

This post has put so much into perspective, I also have the bag of bones racehorse, passed from pillar to post, misunderstood and abused by people that THINK they know how to to deal with him. No he wont go in a bloody outline, he is 16 and wants an easy life, to go and enjoy himself be it with his old head in the sky!! So what. I love him!!


----------



## stencilface (13 February 2011)

Ok, to go with the orginal post.  I have just watched a video on sky - I had too, I can't really comment otherwise 

The sad thing is, the horse that seemed to fall, and I assume die, was slowed down over the area it was standing, as the horse in front was making a fuss (about the electricity)  I don't know if the horse making a fuss also died - but its just so sad.  If the horse hadn't been slowed down on that area, increasing its exposure to the current it may not have died.  Tragic 

I'm not blaming the lads or anyone else for that btw, just tragic


----------



## pastie2 (13 February 2011)

I love racing with all my heart, but it was a sad day yesterday, Glencove Marina who came second in a close finish in the Hennessey died of a heart attack. My neighbouring friend and trainer lost Money Trix in that race with a broken hind leg. I have just gone out and given my old hurdler a huge hug.


----------



## KarynK (13 February 2011)

Latest on the local news is that a section of cable has been removed, they say that it has to do with the wearing of the shoes as to why the horses died and say that there was no threat to the public and presumably the handlers as they only felt a mild shock.  

The results of the PM's on the horses are due tomorrow, will look out for the local News in case the National does not pick it up.

I had a brush with electricity earlier this year and it was horrible,I could not let go until the fuse blew and it left me with a nasty exit wound, I still have the scar, a lucky escape for me.


----------



## applecart14 (14 February 2011)

pastie2 said:



			I love racing with all my heart, but it was a sad day yesterday, Glencove Marina who came second in a close finish in the Hennessey died of a heart attack. My neighbouring friend and trainer lost Money Trix in that race with a broken hind leg. I have just gone out and given my old hurdler a huge hug.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't mention it yet on Racehorse Deathwatch, Animal Aids tally of racehorse deaths.  http://horsedeathwatch.com/

I was wondering if they would include the two that had died in teh paddock.


----------



## NELSON11 (14 February 2011)

Very sad all round really for all involved. Tragic


----------



## Daffodil (14 February 2011)

One of those black days for the sport.   So far not been a good year for NH racing:  a lot of horses now out for the season for various reasons, the loss of Twist Magic and Joe Lively to name but two earlier deaths, and now this .......

Let us hope things can look up a bit from now on.


----------



## Phoebe (14 February 2011)

I dont post here often although I do lurk, but I feel compelled to mention my sadness at the loss of those horses and the pain they, and the others clearly felt. I suffer with an internal dilemma as I love racing but feel I shouldnt because of the wastage and the injury level...but my love for it overwhelms my moral outrage. However, it will be a while before I feel ready to have a bet on a race... I couldnt even choose my nap at the pub on Saturday. A little piece of my enthusiasm died with those horses.


----------



## sizz (14 February 2011)

What a terrible accident.  I am probably being a bit thick, but even if there was a damaged cable under the ground, wouldn't the horses' shoes have had to come int direct contact with it, as I thought that earth is a pretty usless conductor of electricity.  But I guess that if the ground had been airated, and then  it became wet,  that would make the ground live as water is a very good conductor?


----------



## 1stclassalan (14 February 2011)

kerilli said:



			steel's a much better conductor than aluminium, iirc. utterly tragic. makes me wonder how long the problem might have been there, but maybe a steel-shod horse wasn't led over that area...   

Click to expand...

They do say that you can learn something every day - if you take a look at this link :-
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_resistivity_and_conductivity 

you'll should be able to see that aluminium conducts electricity about three times better than steel; however; in my opinion - it matters not one jot what these poor horses were shod with - bear feet would have had the same outcome.


----------



## kerilli (14 February 2011)

1stclassalan said:



			They do say that you can learn something every day - if you take a look at this link :-
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_resistivity_and_conductivity 

you'll should be able to see that aluminium conducts electricity about three times better than steel; however; in my opinion - it matters not one jot what these poor horses were shod with - bear feet would have had the same outcome.
		
Click to expand...

an anodised aluminium coating doesn't conduct electricity, i think that's what i was thinking of. seems strange that the reports are that the only 2 steel-shod horses in the race are the ones that died... i agree though, bare feet could have been as bad, bone and hoof are good conductors too.


----------



## 1stclassalan (14 February 2011)

sizz said:



			What a terrible accident.  I am probably being a bit thick, but even if there was a damaged cable under the ground, wouldn't the horses' shoes have had to come int direct contact with it, as I thought that earth is a pretty usless conductor of electricity.  But I guess that if the ground had been airated, and then  it became wet,  that would make the ground live as water is a very good conductor?
		
Click to expand...

No you're not being thick! You are asking a well meaninf question about something you're not sure about - which is highly commendable considering we are on the Interweb!

Electricity will go to earth in the shortest route - most of the time; however; natural surroundings are not laboratory conditions so average ground in the open will be of different textures and substances even when cultivated as a parade ring ( I'm very interested about this "airation business" as there are some machines that would easily damage any cable ) and wetness will make conduction easier. Generally - the higher the voltage - the more things will carry it, the further it will go and kill easier.

Many shocks are had by absorbing very small proportions of the current available ( your muscles work by electric impulses ) others can be two point contacts and if they are postive and negative - it's an extremely good one! A person standing on an earth leakage will be bridging two points of varying potential and get shocked accordingly - a poor horse has four feet further apart and so could get far more shock as compared to a person in the same place.

Most domestic circuits these days are protected by earth leakage breakers which trip off exceedingly quickly when they sense a very small current; however; company mains are not. There are two sorts of cable faults - short circuits ( they usually go bang sometimes spectacularly) and open circuits in which the power doesn't get to where you think it should but it doesn't go bang - finding what's causing these can be a complete pain in the b*m.    

Don't forget that a cable can lay in the ground for years and by livened up by someone throwing a switch far away - it doesn't necessarily have to be damaged where the shock occurs.


----------



## 1stclassalan (14 February 2011)

kerilli said:



			an anodised aluminium coating doesn't conduct electricity, i think that's what i was thinking of. seems strange that the reports are that the only 2 steel-shod horses in the race are the ones that died... i agree though, bare feet could have been as bad, bone and hoof are good conductors too.  

Click to expand...

Writing as an installer of literally miles of anodised aluminium office partitioning - can assure you that it conducts electricity exceedingly well! 

I think the steel shoe business will prove to be pure coincidence and nothing more.


----------



## EAST KENT (14 February 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			.......and so do I,  for just this once!! 

For those who would attempt to offer their credentials and experience,  this thread,  as others have said,  has sod all to to with those who would promote themselves,  it was offered as the thought provoking question,  "How,  on earth,  could this happen?"  A desperately sad event.  Nothing more,  or less.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

 Absabloodylutely! By Golly if it turns out it is the fault of the electic company there`s going to be a whopping payout. Poor beautiful creatures


----------



## Alec Swan (14 February 2011)

Interesting posts, 1stCA.  You seem to know what you're talking about.

Two questions for you;  firstly,  is it possible that the whole of the grass area was "live"?  and secondly,  why was it that it was only when the handlers,  or vets,  actually touched the horses,  and when they were recumbent, that they felt a shock?

Alec.


----------



## silu (14 February 2011)

To those of you who decided to use this post (god knows why) to vilify horse racing, please read the current leader on H&H. Not all owners and trainers are monsters who don't give a damn about their horses once their racing days are over.


----------



## applecart14 (14 February 2011)

silu said:



			To those of you who decided to use this post (god knows why) to vilify horse racing, please read the current leader on H&H. Not all owners and trainers are monsters who don't give a damn about their horses once their racing days are over.
		
Click to expand...

I do hope you are not including me in that little outburst?


----------



## Daffodil (14 February 2011)

silu said:



			To those of you who decided to use this post (god knows why) to vilify horse racing, please read the current leader on H&H. Not all owners and trainers are monsters who don't give a damn about their horses once their racing days are over.
		
Click to expand...

Hear Hear!!


----------



## paulineh (15 February 2011)

There are now racing on Friday.

Everything is said to be safe now


----------



## kerilli (15 February 2011)

1stclassalan said:



			Writing as an installer of literally miles of anodised aluminium office partitioning - can assure you that it conducts electricity exceedingly well! 

I think the steel shoe business will prove to be pure coincidence and nothing more.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, okay, i stand corrected, i thought the anodising blocked the flow of electricity.


----------



## MurphysMinder (15 February 2011)

You are not the only one to have thought that, John Hales is quoted in our local paper as follows
"we were wearing alumium plates which it turned out was a blessing in disguise because as far as I know aluminium doesn't conduct electricity as well as steel".
As said though, it doesn't matter how they were shod, just such an awful accident to have happened.


----------



## Cuffey (15 February 2011)

Anyone needing an explanation as to why horses are more sensitive than people to electrical shock could read this from Thoroughbred Times

Horses and electricity do not mix
http://www.thoroughbredtimes.com/ho...ber/10/horses-and-electricity-do-not-mix.aspx


----------



## MochaDun (15 February 2011)

Cuffey thank you for posting that article - I will print it out and highlight the electrical safety section for our yard as people can be a bit careless with electrical extension leads - I just don't think people realise unless it is pointed out to them sometimes.


----------



## KarynK (17 February 2011)

No real surprise but they have announced that the cause of death was cardiac arrest from electrocution and the underground cable in the paddock was to blame.


----------



## 1stclassalan (23 February 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Interesting posts, 1stCA.  You seem to know what you're talking about.

Two questions for you;  firstly,  is it possible that the whole of the grass area was "live"?  and secondly,  why was it that it was only when the handlers,  or vets,  actually touched the horses,  and when they were recumbent, that they felt a shock?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to take so long answering - been away. There's no real limit to leaking electricity so a large area of the grass could have been live - but the amount of shock will be governed by impedence which is the resistance of the substances it has to flow through. You are probably aware that most cables have at least one live conductor and a neutral but this is only really an earth that's bonded all the way back to the generator - in fact all electrical equipment will work prefectly well live to earth but you'd get a shock off any conductor touching that earth! 

Your second question actually poses some more - the first thing to be asked is about the quality of witness statements - can they be relied upon? If they did feel a "tingle" as reported then I refer you to my original post, they two legged people wearing insulating shoes no doubt, as against fourlegged horses with bare feet.


----------



## 1stclassalan (23 February 2011)

Cuffey said:



			Anyone needing an explanation as to why horses are more sensitive than people to electrical shock could read this from Thoroughbred Times

Horses and electricity do not mix
http://www.thoroughbredtimes.com/ho...ber/10/horses-and-electricity-do-not-mix.aspx

Click to expand...

The basic message about paying attention to safety is good but the article contains many misleading statements.


----------



## 1stclassalan (23 February 2011)

So the Official Vet Report has been published and surprise, surprise, neither horse showed any outward sign of burning and neither did the saddlery - both horses suffered heart failure following electrocution yes but much of the original hype turned out to be just that.

What really interests me is the cable in question - was it just sitting there alive all the time or did someone turn it on recently? If it had been two people killed there'd be a coroner's hearing not to mention a Health & Safety enquiry "death at a place of business" but as it's two horses it'll be a private insurance claim and nothing more.


----------



## Luci07 (24 February 2011)

A very good friend of mine was at Newbury when this happened and was very distressed. It did (according to her) take a while for people to work out what was happening (understandably) but she did reiterate that no person on the same ground seemed to suffer any of the effects. She also saw AP racing down after his jockey and horse to get him off - apparently that horse started playing up so they took him out to get going. 

Oh well another good reason for me buying my cordless clippers for a horse that likes to dance around when being sorted out..


----------



## 1stclassalan (24 February 2011)

Luci - you can still use your mains clippers but make sure they are plugged into a fast tripping breaker - thread any cable near the horse through some garden hose or rig it in the roof of the clipping box on a spring to keep it off the floor.


----------

